# Flatland Media's view of Snow



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

So, Boston.com has a raging headline:

"
*Millions Brave Snow To Cast Ballots In Senate Race*

So, NWS calls for: "Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. "

Yep, we've got a real nor-easter going on here :dunce:
You gotta be *brave *to go out in that kinda stuff, huh?   :-o
So, if it takes courage to go out in 2" of snow, how would they describe 4"?  6"?
At 12" does the world as we know it end?

Cue Roll Eyes, as teenage girls only know how to do it.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2010)

billski said:


> So, Boston.com has a raging headline:
> 
> "
> *Millions Brave Snow To Cast Ballots In Senate Race*
> ...



I think that the media to some extent might be trying to come up with an "excuse" or two for what seems like might happen when the results are announced


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 20, 2010)

you should see it down here...every time we might get winter weather the local media portray it as the apocalypse...i guess more hype=more attention :roll:

either that or they're in cahoots with the local grocery stores, as the shelves become bare with each announcement of possible weather...bread, milk, eggs, and toilet paper...i guess when it snows people make french toast and take dumps all day


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> you should see it down here...every time we might get winter weather the local media portray it as the apocalypse...i guess more hype=more attention :roll:
> 
> either that or they're in cahoots with the local grocery stores, as the shelves become bare with each announcement of possible weather...bread, milk, eggs, and toilet paper...i guess when it snows people make french toast and take dumps all day


  Hee hee!   Actually, they make a lot of milk sandwiches!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 20, 2010)

No snow left at home, except a few dirty piles, after this past weekend.  It sucks, I want to hear the news people freaking out about a couple of inches, I need my white lawn back.

If I look out the window of my hotel room now though (in Halifax, NS) the snow is really coming down.  Too bad I'm leaving tomorrow, there's no skiing nearby anyway.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> No snow left at home, except a few dirty piles, after this past weekend.  It sucks, I want to hear the news people freaking out about a couple of inches, I need my white lawn back.
> 
> If I look out the window of my hotel room now though (in Halifax, NS) the snow is really coming down.  Too bad I'm leaving tomorrow, there's no skiing nearby anyway.



That's freaking scary.  No snow?  What is life without snow?  I don't know!  Now you've really convinced me not to move to Jersey!

Halifax is an interesting place in the dead of winter.  "dead" is a rather descriptive word....  Travel safe!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 20, 2010)

billski said:


> That's freaking scary.  No snow?  What is life without snow?  I don't know!  Now you've really convinced me not to move to Jersey!



Well, the ski areas have snow at least, that's what's most important.


----------

